# Das nächste Mal, das du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.



## olives

Guten Tag,

*Das nächste Mal, das / dass / wenn *du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.

Ist das richtig? Idiomatisch?

Danke


----------



## evamawasesned

Das nächste Mal, *dass* du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.

Ich würde spontan eher sagen:
Beim nächsten Mal, wo du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.

(Ob es 100%ig korrekt ist, weiß ich selber nicht  )


----------



## JClaudeK

evamawasesned said:


> Das nächste Mal, *dass * du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.


Das nächste Mal, *wenn * du zu spät kommst, ....

Besser wäre:
Wenn du noch einmal zu spät kommst, werde ich ärgerlich/ böse. (ohne "sein")


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Das nächste Mal, *wenn * du zu spät kommst, ....


Alternativ (gehoben): das nächste Mal, *da *du zu spät kommst...
''Dass'' könnte meines Erachtens in einem Satz wie ''Dies ist das letzte Mal, dass du zu spät kommst'' richtig sein.


----------



## Hutschi

*Das nächste Mal, das / dass / wenn *du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.

"Das" ist ein Relativpronomen und bezieht sich auf "das nächste Mal. Deshalb wird es mit einem "s" geschrieben, nicht mit zweien.

Stilistisch stimme ich JClaudeK zu:
_
Besser wäre:
Wenn du noch einmal zu spät kommst, werde ich ärgerlich/ böse.

Zu evamawasesned:

Beim nächsten Mal, wo du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.
_
Ich halte es für korrekt. "Wo" wird aber wahrscheinlich mehr im Süden verwendet. Für mich klingt es völlig idiomatisch.

---

Insgesamt empfinde ich es als merkwürdig, wie man sich so auf diese Weise in Ärger hineinsteigern kann.
Man sagt ja implizit voraus, dass es wieder passieren wird und man sich darüber erneut ärgert und böse wird.

Gibt es Kontext?
Vater oder Mutter zum Kind? Dann könnte es idiomatisch sein.
Ich persönlich würde es als Erwachsener nicht zu einem Erwachsenen sagen.
In hierarchischen Systemen kann es nur ein Höherstehender zu einem in der Hierarchie niedriger stehenden sagen. Es ist unsymmetrisch (im Dialog).

Drohungen, böse zu sein, vergiften außerdem die Atmosphäre.

_


_


----------



## Dan2

Hallo Hutschi,


Hutschi said:


> *Das nächste Mal, das / dass... *du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.
> 
> "Das" ist ein Relativpronomen und bezieht sich auf "das nächste Mal. Deshalb wird es mit einem "s" geschrieben, nicht mit zweien.


Man würde also erwarten:
"Die nächsten zwei Male, *die *du nach Hause kommst, ..."


----------



## manfy

Dachte ich's mir doch, dass noch einer drauf reinfällt! 


Hutschi said:


> *Das nächste Mal, das / dass / wenn *du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein.


Ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken, musste aber feststellen, dass dieser Satz mit Relativpronomen nicht geht:
*"Das nächste Mal, das *du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein." 
(denn "Das nächste meeting, das du verpasst, werde ich böse sein." geht ja auch nicht!)

Aber:
"Das nächste Mal, *an dem* du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein."  
*"Das nächste Mal, das *du zu spät kommst, werde ich dir nicht verzeihen." 

Nach langem Nachdenken:
Ich glaube es hat damit zu tun, dass der Nebensatz eingeleitet mit 'das' den Ausdruck "Das nächste Mal" verändert. Es wird vom Adverbial zum Objekt:
"Das nächste Mal, *das* du zu spät kommst" = "Das nächste Zuspätkommen"
ergo:
"Das nächste Zuspätkommen werde ich böse sein."  
"Das nächste Zuspätkommen werde ich dir nicht verzeihen."  

Ich hoffe, dass das auch stimmt! Kritiken sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## manfy

Dan2 said:


> Hallo Hutschi,
> 
> Man würde also erwarten:
> "Die nächsten zwei Male, *die *du nach Hause kommst, ..."


Genau!

Umgelegt auf unseren Satz:
"Die nächsten zwei Male, *die *du zu spät kommst, werde ich an das Personalbüro melden; dann kommt es zu Verwarnungen und du kriegst ernste Probleme."
(Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, *dass* das/derartiges hier zu einer Entlassung führt.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _Beim nächsten Mal, wo du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein._
> Ich halte es für korrekt. "Wo" wird aber wahrscheinlich mehr im Süden verwendet. Für mich klingt es völlig idiomatisch.


Mich schockiert "wo" auch nicht. Aber das ist rein süddeutsch.
cf


> "die, wo" - Grammatik der Dialektsprache
> Daneben kann das Relativpronomen "wo" auch eine Zeitangabe der Gegenwart näher definieren
> "Es ist der Zeitpunkt erreicht, wo es kein Zurück mehr gibt." statt "Es ist der Zeitpunkt, *an dem* es kein Zurück mehr gibt."


Aber
"Das nächste Mal,* das *du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein."  -  kommt mir höchst seltsam vor.


----------



## bearded

Manfys Beispiel mit ''meeting'' passt hier mMn nicht.  'Mal' ist eine Zeitangabe: man kann sagen ''ich komme nächstes Mal'', nicht aber ''ich komme nächstes meeting''.
Das Problem ist eher, ob ''die nächsten zwei Male, die du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse'' richtig oder falsch ist.  Ich denke, Dan wollte darauf anspielen.  Laut Hutschi sollte der Satz richtig sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ob ''die nächsten zwei Male, die du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse'' richtig oder falsch ist.


_die nächsten zwei Male, die du zu spät kommst_ 
oder
→ die zwei Male, die du zu spät gekommen bist, ....
die zwei Male,* an denen/ als * du zu spät gekommen bist, ....


----------



## bearded

Ich habe dieselben Zeiten respektiert, wie in der OP-Anfrage.  Die Diskussion betrifft aber die Annehmbarkeit des Akkusativs als Zeitobjek im Relativpronomen: ich komme dieses Mal / das Mal, das? ich komme /die zwei Male, die ich komme... Es klingt schon seltsam, aber ist es auch grammatisch falsch?


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> ''Dass'' könnte meines Erachtens in einem Satz wie ''Dies ist das letzte Mal, dass du zu spät kommst'' richtig sein.


Ich denke, Du hast recht. Diese Konstruktion ähnelt dem "Es ist schade, dass...". Ich denke aber, dass man auch "Dies ist das letzte *Mal*, *das *..." sagen kann, nicht wahr? Allerdings ist das etwas unterschiedlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich komme dieses Mal, das ich komme ... funktioniert nicht.

die zwei Male/Mal, die du zu spät gekommen bist, .... (Ich denke, das funktioniert. Vor allem, um abzuwiegeln.)
Edit: 


> ''Dass'' könnte meines Erachtens in einem Satz wie ''Dies ist das letzte Mal, dass du zu spät kommst'' richtig sein.


Stimmt. Es zeigt, dass manchmal komplette Sätze wichtig sind und kleine Änderungen entscheidend sind.


----------



## bearded

Es waren eigentlich getrennte Beispiele:
ich komme dieses Mal
das Mal, das ich komme
die zwei Mal(e), die ich komme
Alles richtig?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, ja, aber es gibt hier verschiedene Meinungen.
Idiomatischer wäre aber: das eine Mal, das ich komme ... ("Mal" erfordert hier eigentlich die Anzahl.)
Es wird zum Beispiel verwendet im Kontext: Ich komme so selten, dass das eine Mal  keine Rolle spielt/dass die zwei Male keine Rolle spielen.

PS: Vergleiche auch:

Quelle:
Solange du hier bist



> Um *die paar Stunden, die *er bei ihm ist, kreist Georgs ganzes Leben. Als Sebastian über Nacht bleiben will, glaubt Georg das Glück gefunden zu haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich komme so selten, dass das eine Mal keine Rolle spielt/dass die zwei Male keine Rolle spielen.


Da kann ich keinen Relativsatz entdecken!


----------



## manfy

Ich schwanke bei meiner eigenen Erklärung auch noch ein wenig, aber prinzipiell sollte die Konstruktion grammatisch sein, denn folgendes geht doch auch:

"In meiner Jugendzeit gabs viele "erste *Male", die* ich nie vergessen werde: erste Liebe, erster Kuss, erstes Bier, erstes Motorrad, ..."
oder
"Wir kennen uns so lang, dass ich mich kaum an den Anfang erinnere. Dieses eine *Mal, das* mir aber immer wieder in den Sinn kommt, ist ..."


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> _↑_
> _(Hutschi schrieb) "Ich komme so selten, dass das eine Mal keine Rolle spielt/dass die zwei Male keine Rolle spielen."_
> 
> Da kann ich keinen Relativsatz entdecken!


Da ist auch keiner.  Es bezog sich auf bearded #4


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> "In meiner Jugendzeit gabs viele "erste *Male", die* ich nie vergessen werde: erste Liebe, erster Kuss, erstes Bier, erstes Motorrad, ..."
> oder "Wir kennen uns so lang, dass ich mich kaum an den Anfang erinnere. Dieses eine *Mal, das* mir aber immer wieder in den Sinn kommt, ist ..."


Natürlich kann einem Hauptwort (Mal) ein Relativpronomen als Subjekt oder Akkusativobjekt folgen. Aber kann ein solches Pronomen auch als Zeitobjekt fungieren, insbesondere mit einem intransitiven Verb? Ich erlaube mir, Deine Beispiele wie folgt zu ändern:
- viele erste Male, die ich bei einer Frau war (vgl. ich war hundertmal bei einer Frau)
- dieses eine Mal, das wir zusammen reisten (vgl. wir reisten einmal zusammen).
Findest Du nun solche Konstrukte auch richtig?  Das Relativpronomen ersetzt hier die üblicheren Konjunktionen wenn/als/wo/da...


----------



## Hutschi

- viele erste Male, die ich bei einer Frau war (vgl. ich war hundertmal bei einer Frau)

Das funktioniert nicht gut - aus semantischen Gründen. "Bei einer Frau" ist hier mehrdeutig. "bei einer Frau" habe ich scherzhaft gelesen als "bei ein und derselben Frau".
Aber wahrscheinlich meinst Du verschiedene Frauen ...

- dieses eine Mal, das wir zusammen reisten (vgl. wir reisten einmal zusammen). 

Hier bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## berndf

Ich möchte noch mal von Anfang an das Argument logisch aufbauen.

Es geht um den (leicht vereinfachten) Satz:
_Das nächste Mal, das du zu spät kommst, werde ich böse._

Ist dieser Satz grammatisch und wenn er grammatisch ist, ist er idiomatisch oder bedarf   er einen Interpretation, die blockiert ist?

Zunächst ist festzustellen, dass der Satz ohne den Relativsatz grammatisch und idiomatisch ist:
_Das nächste Mal werde ich böse._

Grammatisch ist dieser Satz aber nur, weil _Das nächste Mal_ keine NP ist sondern eine Adverbiale. Die Frage ist nun, ob das Einfügen des Relativsatzes diese Interpretation blockiert. Ich würde sagen: ja. Wenn man in einem Relativsatz auf _Mal_ Bezug nimmt ist, muss _Mal_ auch als eigenständiges Substantiv fungieren können und das kann es bei der Interpretation von _Das nächste Mal_ m.E. eindeutig nicht.

Ich würde die Version mit _dass_ noch viel eher durchgehen lassen, als die mit _das_. Auch würde ich Manfys Intuition hier eher vertrauen, als der eines Nord- oder Mitteldeutschsprechers, weil sich in seinem Heimatdialekt die hörbare Unterscheidung von _das_ und _dass_ noch erhalten hat, während für uns anderen diese Unterscheidung nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt ist, dass wir irgendwann in der Schule mithilfe von Grammatikregeln beigebracht bekommen haben.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> - viele erste Male, die ich bei einer Frau war (vgl. ich war hundertmal bei einer Frau)
> - dieses eine Mal, das wir zusammen reisten (vgl. wir reisten einmal zusammen).
> Findest Du nun solche Konstrukte auch richtig?  Das Relativpronomen ersetzt hier die üblicheren Konjunktionen wenn/als/wo/da...



Schwierig, schwierig!
In schriftlicher Form würde ich wohl instinktiv auf Temporalkonjunktionen ausweichen (oder Präposition + Relativpronomen mit temporalem Aspekt), einfach um Zweifel zu vermeiden.
Laut canoo verlangt ein Temporalsatz immer eine temporale Konjunktion <siehe hier>, somit fällt die Möglichkeit des Relativpronomens weg.
Andererseits kann aber auch ein Relativsatz einen temporalen Aspekt ausdrücken und dadurch wird's kompliziert: "Das nächste Mal, *an dem* du zu spät kommst, ..."

[gekreuzt mit Bernd; klingt alles recht gut, was er da sagt!]


----------



## ablativ

Auch in Anlehnung an berndfs Beitrag Nr. 22 braucht man doch eigentlich den zur Diskussion stehenden Satz nur anders zu gliedern: _Das nächste Mal werde ich böse sein, *wenn *du (wieder) zu spät kommst. _Wenn man ihn nun in seine ursprüngliche Anordnung zurückbringt, braucht sich doch an der Präposition _wenn _nichts zu ändern: _Das nächste Mal, wenn du (wieder) zu spät kommst, werde ich böse sein. _Oder ist das zu einfach gedacht?


----------



## Hutschi

Das funktioniert natürlich.
Nur ein Umkehrschluss, dass es nur so geht, ist nicht möglich. (Man kann aus der Korrektheit von "wenn" nicht folgern, dass andere Möglichkeiten falsch sind.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das funktioniert natürlich.
> Nur ein Umkehrschluss, dass es nur so geht, ist nicht möglich. (Man kann aus der Korrektheit von "wenn" nicht folgern, dass andere Möglichkeiten falsch sind.)


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Alternativ (gehoben): das nächste Mal, *da *du zu spät kommst...



Hallo bearded,
ich wollte schon früher antworten, dass 'da' hier nicht richtig funktioniert, hatte dann aber keine brauchbare Erklärung dafür. Ich bin gerade zufällig über diesen Dudeneintrag gestolpert und das erklärt die Sache:
Bedeutung 2 'als' (gehoben veraltend): das temporale 'als' funktioniert eigentlich nur in der Vergangenheit, deshalb funktioniert in unserem Satz weder 'als' noch 'da'.

Unabhängig davon, solltest du 'da' mit dieser Bedeutung 'als' möglichst spärlich einsetzen, da heute die Bedeutung 1 'weil' und 3 'nachdem' eindeutig dominiert. Wenn der gehobene und der veraltende Stil im Kontext nicht erkennbar ist, werden die meisten Leser/Zuhörer 'da' misinterpretieren.
Der erste Dudensatz "da sie noch reich war, hatte sie viele Freunde" ohne Kontext würde auch genau zu dieser Fehlinterpretation 'weil' führen.


----------



## bearded

Danke, manfy.


manfy said:


> Bedeutung 2 'als' (gehoben veraltend): das temporale 'als' funktioniert eigentlich nur in der Vergangenheit, deshalb funktioniert in unserem Satz weder 'als' noch 'da'.


Oh, ich dachte, das nunmehr 'gehobene/veraltende' _da _ würde auch in der Gegenwart/Zukunft verwendet. Vergleich z.B. Es gibt Tage, da wünschte ich, ich wär' mein Hund.
Die Begründung ''mögliche Fehlinterpretation'' (da=weil) bei evtl. Verwendung von 'da' im OP-Satz kann ich aber nachvollziehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt Tage, da wünschte ich, ich wär' mein Hund.
Ich sehe hier kaum eine mögliche Fehlinterpretation (außer Verwechslung Konjunktiv mit Indikativ Präteritum).
Es gibt Tage, an denen wünschte ich, ich wär' mein Hund.
_Da = weil _ist völlig blockiert und ergibt keinen Sinn.

Edit, Ergänzung:

Möglich wäre (in Weil-Bedeutung.): 
Da ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Hund, versorgte ich mich mit Hundefutter.

Verwechseln könnte man die Bedeutungen in:
Am Tag, da ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Hund, versorgte ich mich mit Hundefutter.
Je nach der Interpretation bedeutet hier "am Tag" _tagsüber (weil ...)_ oder _an jenem Tag, an dem ..._

(Das Beispiel ist frei erfunden und dient nur zur Illustration.)


----------



## bearded

Die mögliche Fehlinterpretation bezieht sich auf ''das nächste Mal, _da _du zu spät kommst''.  Das Beispiel in meinem Link ist nur da, um zu zeigen, dass 'da' im Sinne von 'wenn' auch im Präsens (nur dichterisch/umgangssprachlich?) möglich ist - alles auf manfys Post bezogen. Ich hab mich vielleicht nicht so deutlich ausgedrückt, sorry.

EDIT: das Beispiel ist ohnehin nicht so gut gewählt, weil der Teil ''da wünschte ich'' zwar einem ''an denen/wenn ich wünschte'' entspricht, aufgrund der Wortstellung allerdings das _da _eher demonstrativ als relativ zu sein scheint...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe dafür oben in #29 noch ein Beispiel ergänzt.
Es erfordert einigen Aufwand, einen Satz zu konstruieren, in dem eine Fehlinterpretation möglich ist.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Oh, ich dachte, das nunmehr 'gehobene/veraltende' _da _ würde auch in der Gegenwart/Zukunft verwendet. Vergleich z.B. Es gibt Tage, da wünschte ich, ich wär' mein Hund.


Ach das meinst du! *Da* hab' ich gar nicht gedacht dran.

In Anlehnung an Hutschis Post #29: Mir scheint, dass die Deixis (mental) blockiert ist, weil die 'weil'-Bedeutung von 'da' zu dominant ist!? (Aber vielleicht liegt's auch nur an mir!)

"Das nächste Mal, *an dem* du zu spät kommst, ..."  -> "Das nächste Mal, *da* du zu spät kommst, ..."


----------



## Hutschi

"Das nächste Mal, *da* du zu spät kommst, ..." 
Bei mir ist hier im Normalfall die "weil"-Bedeutung völlig blockiert. Sie taucht nur in sehr speziellen Formulierungen wieder auf.

Vergleiche auch: 
Goethe: Prometheus



> Da ich ein Kind war,
> Nicht wußte wo aus noch ein,
> Kehrt’ ich mein verirrtes Auge
> Zur Sonne, als wenn drüber wär’ ...



Hier lese ich es immer in zeitlicher Bedeutung. Ich habe aber auch gehört, dass es oft in der "Weil"-Bedeutung gelesen wird.

"Weil" hat sich übrigens auch aus einer zeitlichen Bedeutung entwickelt. (Vergleiche auch "Weile" und englisch "while".)


----------



## bearded

Wegen 'da': Ich möchte nur hinzufügen, dass ich absolut kein Befürworter der Verwendung des veralteten relativen 'da' bin.  Dan2s Frage (Einwand?) in #6 hatte meine Neugier hervorgerufen, und ich wollte mich vergewissern: wäre diese Verwendung bei einem Satz wie dem OP-Satz annehmbar? Laut mehrheitlichen Muttersprachler-Beiträgen lautet nun die Antwort (scheint's mir)  eher Nein - in der modernen Sprache zumindest.


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> "Das nächste Mal, *an dem* du zu spät kommst, ..."


Ist denn die Präposition "an" hier richtig gewählt? Man sagt zwar _an einem Tag_, also auch _der nächste Tag, an dem du zu spät kommst ..._, aber man sagt _beim nächsten Mal. _Würde man entsprechend nicht eher sagen _das nächste Mal, bei dem du zu spät kommst ..., _wenn man auf das besser passende _wenn _verzichten will?


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> man sagt _beim nächsten Mal_


Nicht unbedingt, denke ich. Auch der einfache Akkusativ _das nächste Mal _kann als Zeitobjekt fungieren:
_Das nächste Mal / nächstes Mal gebe ich dir einen Kuss._
Von daher eben der Zweifel _das nächste Mal, das.... = das nächste Mal, wenn/bei dem..?_


----------



## JClaudeK

ablativ said:


> aber man sagt _beim nächsten Mal._


Mir ist "das nächste Mal/ nächstes Mal, wenn ...." geläufiger.


----------



## ablativ

bearded said:


> Nicht unbedingt, denke ich. Auch der einfache Akkusativ _das nächste Mal _kann als Zeitobjekt funktionieren:
> _Das nächste Mal / nächstes Mal gebe ich dir einen Kuss._
> Von daher eben der Zweifel _das nächste Mal, das.... = das nächste Mal, wenn/bei dem..?_


Natürlich fungiert der einfache Akkusativ oft als Zeitobjekt, kein Zweifel. _Das nächste Mal gebe ich dir einen Kuss _ist daher auch korrektes Deutsch. Aber wenn man eine Präposition einfügt, sagt man doch nicht, _am nächsten Mal gebe ich dir einen Kuss, _sondern _beim nächsten Mal tue ich dies.
_
Ob allerdings der nicht zu Ende geführte Satz "Das nächste Mal, *an dem* du zu spät kommst, ..." am Satzanfang im Akkusativ steht, hängt vor allem davon ab, wie der Satz endet.


----------



## ablativ

JClaudeK said:


> Mir ist "das nächste Mal/ nächstes Mal, wenn ...." geläufiger.


Das kann schon sein, jeder entwickelt seine eigenen Vorlieben. _Am ersten Mal _sagt man jedenfalls nicht, siehe auch den Liedtext _beim ersten Mal, da tut's noch weh ... _(Hans Albers).

Man könnte natürlich auch sagen _Das erste Mal _(Akk.)_, da tut's noch weh, _wo dann auch beardeds "da" wieder ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## JClaudeK

ablativ said:


> siehe auch den Liedtext _beim ersten Mal, da tut's noch weh ... _


"beim *ersten* Mal, _ da tut's noch weh _"  - da geht's gar nicht anders.
"beim *nächsten* Mal" ....  - das ist nicht dasselbe!

"*beim* ersten/ zweiten/ dritten/ ... Mal " hat für mich mehr oder weniger die Bedeutung_ "*während* etw. das erste/ zweite/ dritte/ ... Mal stattfindet"_


----------



## ablativ

JClaudeK said:


> "beim *ersten* Mal, _ da tut's noch weh _"  - da geht's gar nicht anders.
> "beim *nächsten* Mal" ....  - das ist nicht dasselbe!
> 
> "*beim* ersten/ zweiten/ dritten/ ... Mal " hat für mich mehr oder weniger die Bedeutung_ "*während* etw. das erste/ zweite/ dritte/ ... Mal stattfindet"_


Und wer bestreitet das? Ich nicht. Ich vertrete nur den Standpunkt, dass _*am* nächsten Mal _kein gutes Deutsch ist.

Idiomatisch wäre der Satz so (wie in Post 24 geschrieben): _Das nächste Mal werde ich böse sein, *wenn *du (wieder) zu spät kommst. _Da hat man mir aber den Vorwurf gemacht, ich würde nicht auf alle nur denkbaren Variationen eingehen, und deren gibt es viele, nur eben nicht *am*_ nächsten Mal._


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Ist denn die Präposition "an" hier richtig gewählt? Man sagt zwar _an einem Tag_, also auch _der nächste Tag, an dem du zu spät kommst ..._, aber man sagt _beim nächsten Mal. _Würde man entsprechend nicht eher sagen _das nächste Mal, bei dem du zu spät kommst ..., _wenn man auf das besser passende _wenn _verzichten will?



Tja, vielleicht ist das eine regionale Eigenheit. "Das nächste Mal, an dem ..." fühlt sich für mich richtiger an - vielleicht spielt der fiktive Kontext des Arbeitstages, an dem er zu spät gekommen ist, mit.
Eigentlich kommt man ja nur selten _*bei*_ einem vereinbarten Termin/Treffen zu spät, sondern man kommt eher *zu* dem Treffen/Ereignis/zur Arbeit zu spät. 

Dank deines Einwurfs - so gerechtfertigt er auch sein mag - verstehe ich aber immer besser, warum "effizienzbedachte" Sprachanwender so gerne auf das bedeutungübergreifende Zauberwort "wo" ausweichen : "Das nächste Mal, wo du zu spät kommst ..."

"Deutsches Sprache, schweeres Sprache", wie man bei uns so schön sagt.


----------

